# Here's an interesting read



## mikeinkaty (Mar 21, 2013)

Mike


----------



## ilikesilver (Mar 28, 2013)

almost sounds like a blood transfusion of electrolyte continusously .


----------



## goldsilverpro (Mar 28, 2013)

That article is taken from a patent
https://docs.google.com/viewer?url=www.google.com/patents/US3975244.pdf


----------

